# Toro 724 Primer Bulb Feedback Question



## blink32 (Jan 4, 2011)

This could probably go in the general section but just to make sure I'm posting here. 

Should there be "feeback" when depressing the primer bulb on my 724? Specifically its a 1995 Toro 724, 38072. I'm used to the way primer bulbs feel in lawn mowers, weedwackers, etc. Quite stiff. On this 724 I basically feel nothing when pressing but before I go throwing new parts at it I figured I would ask around and see what the consensus is. Questions are free, new parts are not. 

I should add that I fired up the machine two weeks ago to use it, seemed to take a number of pulls (5-6) to even attempt to start but after it almost caught it was only 1-2 more pulls maximum. I pressed the primer 5 times first then approx 3 more pumps two separate times. I cut off the fuel then ran it until it emptied the carb and I let it sit a week then went out this past Saturday and again, it took several pulls before trying to start but once it was there it started on the next pull. I actually pressed the primer 10 times before that first pull this time. If anything it seems that the primer is not functioning and I am only getting fuel (after turning on the shut-off valve) by either gravity or through the action of the pull starter.

It did start on one easy pull from my wife on Sunday however. But that was because I didn't run the carb dry.

This is a new-to-me piece of equipment given to me and the PO was/is not around to ask questions of.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could have a broken line behind it. Pull the hose off the carb and put your finger over it. That should make it impossible to push the primer. Could probably pinch it too.

Primer hose, not fuel hose.


----------



## blink32 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll check that when I get home this weekend. Thanks again for the quick assistance.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine on my Ariens felt like it was not doing anything. I took it off and could not find anything wrong with it. Put it back on and it still felt like it was not working, (no resistance), but the engine started great. Using a mirror I was able to look into the carburetor and could see that fuel was indeed being pumped in there just fine.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

That is the same on my bolens I kept priming till fuel came out, thats how I found out it worked.


----------



## blink32 (Jan 4, 2011)

I appreciate the confirmation replies. Going to mess around with it this weekend.


----------

